# My Boo Boo Cat



## Callisto (Nov 12, 2015)

I saw this thread and even though I'm really new, I wanted to post this. I hope I'll have time later to read through others' posts. 

I got Boo in September 2005. He was the last of a homeless litter and had a little bald spot on his head. He was all black, not likely to be adopted. He called to me. He was my kitty. My therapist asked me to get a cat when I was able to because of PTSD and Boo was that cat. My nurturing cat, is what I called him. 

I was married at the time and my husband was very close to Boo as well. He was our furry baby. We loved him so much. He had his own songs and he had a little Spanish accent we gave him.  He loved boxes, surprise surprise. And he loved chasing q-tips and puffins, as we called them. 

My husband and I divorced in 2010 after my husband committed a felony. He got to take the cat when he moved out and it devastated me. But I soon got him back when my ex went to jail and I was able to keep him from then on. But I had to move a lot and I think the stress was too much for my Boo. 

In October 2012, after months of searching for what was wrong, I made the heart-wrenching decision to put Boo down. He had stopped eating, he lost a lot of weight, and he seemed just SAD. I spent a lot of money trying to get him well and figure out what was going on. The vet finally did a test that confirmed Boo had a heart problem and even with medication wouldn't have good quality of life anymore. 

I was there when he died. I thought I would be able to hold him, but I was only able to pet him while he was on the table. That image haunts me to this day, I still cry about it. My poor little Boo, after all he'd gone through with me, and I didn't even have anywhere to bury him. It still breaks my heart. 

Interesting thing is that in 2010, the therapist who suggested I get Boo died of heart failure. He was in his 50's. So I lost my therapist of six years, my husband of almost eight years, and my cat of about seven years, in a span of two years. Boo was my last connection to that life I'd had. And I feel like I failed him in the end in so many ways. I hope he forgives me and understands it wasn't his fault. 

I love you Boo Boo Cat!!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww Callisto,
I'm so sorry for your loss of Boo Boo...:'(
He was Adorable, and sounds like a Very Special Kitty, indeed...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It sounds like Boo was there for you and you were there for Boo. So although it is very sad, you were there for each other as it should be. Boo reminds me of a lovely cat I had. He's long gone, and greatly missed.


----------



## Callisto (Nov 12, 2015)

Thank you both very much. Losing pets that are family is difficult.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm* so* sorry for your loss, Callisto. The regret is the worst part. I feel the same way about my childhood cat, Sheba, who we had to put down when I was 17 (and she was 17, my parents got her when I was born). Long story short, my parents just assumed she was old and dying but as I got older and learned more about cats - I realize it was probably something we could've treated, and most likely an issue stemming from the dry food we fed her her entire life. I still regret it and feel like I failed her to this day, and that happened in 2011. But hindsight is always 20/20...

Believe me... Boo Boo Cat KNOWS how much you loved him and tried for him. And like Eldercat said, Boo was there for you, and you there for Boo for a reason... you saved his life all of those years ago and gave him a great home. Boo couldn't have asked for more.

Big hugs to you... I couldn't imagine going through all of that in such a short span of time.  Boo was such a beautiful boy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My sympathies on losing your beautiful Boo. You have certainly gone through a lot of heartache in two years. Boo sounds like he was your special "heart" cat.....he chose you and gave you love and comfort for 7 years. I do believe that cats and other pets go to a special place when they die (whether it's the "Rainbow Bridge" or not I don't know for sure), but I do believe that we will see our beloved pets in the next world. Don't have regrets, Boo knew you loved him very much, and you spared him some misery if you had let him go on longer. He will be waiting for you.

_"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."_~ Unknown


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry Callisto.  That two-year period must have been awful. Boo was a beautiful kitty. He knows that you did everything that you could for him, and he loves you just as much as you love him.


----------

